# So ummm...what exactly does it take to bring down a Soviet chopper? (or soldier...see page 2 edit)



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 19, 2015)

Watching the video, I am guessing towards the end I am hearing an Arabic version of "what the fuck?"

Syrian Air Tank Shrugs Off Direct Hit


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 19, 2015)

Interesting.

Was smoking as it turned, so I guess the crew put it down as fast as they could.
Wonder what they hit it with?
(And the comments on the page are pretty funny too)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 19, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> (And the comments on the page are pretty funny too)



From the comments :
"Moral of the story: Don't count your allahu's before they akbar...."


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 19, 2015)

Maybe these guys?


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 19, 2015)

Seems that was enough and it didn't quite shrug it off:
Direct hit downs Syrian helicopter in Aleppo


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 19, 2015)

What does it take..? Some here talk about it in hushed tones and certainly won't type about it.That's fine, but at some point, having lived long enough, you'll experience a superfart. Farts are like people, some are loud and raucous, "windbags" if you will, but without substance. Others feel just like bubbles, tiny bubbles escaping. But these bubbles will not be dispelled by  high winds, by the wash of a turbine, these will encapsulate you and alter the way light travels through them and sound. You will taste sights and hear colors. At first, thinking yourself immune, you'll turn to the wife and ask "can we keep him? It wants to follow me home". That'll be before you hit the "bends".
Not even the soft-SAFT will predict the behavior of these heavy, shit laden molecules. If you watched "Interstellar", you got an inkling. 
"I got bubbles!"
Famous last words.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 19, 2015)

And by the way, there's always gonna be a useless asshole reaching for the fire extinguisher in cases like this.


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2015)

Razor 03 took an RPG and didn't crash until later. An RPG is usually an instant death sentence to a helo, but circumstances do matter.

In other news, Frank's back.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> In other news, Frank's back.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 21, 2015)

Did you guys see him?





I swear I saw Brian Williams on that aircraft


----------



## Etype (Oct 22, 2015)

Well, we Actually discussed what it would take at a certain conference I went to, at a non-discript location, at an unspecified time. The answer is actually pretty straight forward and easy to understand, but it shouldn't be talked about here.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 22, 2015)

Does an MI-8 have a Jesus Nut?


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 22, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Does an MI-8 have a Jesus Nut?


No, they are flown by atheists.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 22, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> No, they are flown by atheists.


----------



## devilbones (Oct 22, 2015)

Stinger?  Isnt that what we have to the NA to defeat the Soviets in AF?


----------



## AWP (Oct 22, 2015)

devilbones said:


> Stinger?  Isnt that what we have to the NA to defeat the Soviets in AF?



Most went to the Pashtun Muj with the "NA" receiving some of the smallest amounts. The NA didn't become a "thing" until after 9/11 when we gave a name to the loosely affiliated, usually not Pashtun, anti-TB forces in Afghanistan. We gave the arms to the Pakistani ISI who then doled them out according to religious and political ideology, not battlefield needs. That left the non-Pashtuns without a meaningful supply of weapons which in turn drove them to selling opium (or anything) to buy weapons. The State Dept. wouldn't sign off on aid to them because they were "drug traffickers" which meant they languished (outside of a few small CIA efforts) until after 9/11 when we suddenly needed a friend or two. "Poof!" here comes the "Northern Alliance."

FWIW, Stingers didn't show up until late '86, after the Soviets began making plans to leave. The US created this myth that Stingers won the war, but in reality they merely added depth to an already lethal anti-air environment. Blowpipes and the odd SA-7 were in use years before Stingers showed up, but that detracts from the narrative of the Great Reagan repaying the Soviets for Vietnam.



Etype said:


> Well, we Actually discussed what it would take at a certain conference I went to, at a non-discript location, at an unspecified time. The answer is actually pretty straight forward and easy to understand, but it shouldn't be talked about here.



My school's blacker than your school. You know where I library and if you don't, you should.


----------



## Brill (Oct 22, 2015)

Etype said:


> Well, we Actually discussed what it would take at a certain conference I went to, at a non-discript location, at an unspecified time. The answer is actually pretty straight forward and easy to understand, but it shouldn't be talked about here.



Your PPT on "Pissing in the Fueltank" wasn't very well received.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 22, 2015)

Etype said:


> Well, we Actually discussed what it would take at a certain conference I went to, at a non-discript location, at an unspecified time. The answer is actually pretty straight forward and easy to understand, but it shouldn't be talked about here.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 22, 2015)

Etype said:


> Well, we Actually discussed what it would take at a certain conference I went to, at a non-discript location, at an unspecified time. The answer is actually pretty straight forward and easy to understand, but it shouldn't be talked about here.


 
We'll just wait for it to come out in _Salon..._


----------



## Gunz (Oct 23, 2015)

Frank S. said:


> What does it take..? Some here talk about it in hushed tones and certainly won't type about it.That's fine, but at some point, having lived long enough, you'll experience a superfart. Farts are like people, some are loud and raucous, "windbags" if you will, but without substance. Others feel just like bubbles, tiny bubbles escaping. But these bubbles will not be dispelled by  high winds, by the wash of a turbine, these will encapsulate you and alter the way light travels through them and sound. You will taste sights and hear colors. At first, thinking yourself immune, you'll turn to the wife and ask "can we keep him? It wants to follow me home". That'll be before you hit the "bends".
> Not even the soft-SAFT will predict the behavior of these heavy, shit laden molecules. If you watched "Interstellar", you got an inkling.
> "I got bubbles!"
> Famous last words.


 



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 23, 2015)

The conference SME actually recorded his lecture.


----------



## Etype (Oct 23, 2015)

lindy said:


> Your PPT on "Pissing in the Fueltank" wasn't very well received.


Testing at Area 51 proved it to be effective.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 23, 2015)

Etype said:


> Testing at Area 51 proved it to be effective.



How many jaegerbombs were required 12 hours before the test?  Y'know, in order to make it truly effective - melting the fuel tank and killing the fuel pumps...:-"


sorry, that could be an OPSEC violation if you answer....  nevermind


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 24, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> My school's blacker than your school.



Black schools don't matter, because they don't exist.


----------



## Dame (Oct 24, 2015)

Etype said:


> Testing at Area 51 proved it to be effective.


Shuzsh, you.


----------



## CDG (Oct 24, 2015)

#BlackSchoolsMatter


----------



## Etype (Oct 24, 2015)

x SF med said:


> How many jaegerbombs were required 12 hours before the test?  Y'know, in order to make it truly effective - melting the fuel tank and killing the fuel pumps...:-"
> 
> 
> sorry, that could be an OPSEC violation if you answer....  nevermind


I haven't had a Jaeger bomb since I was in high school, sheesh.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 25, 2015)

Why are those fucking retards still chanting Allahu Akbar when it's obvious that the chopper is still chugging away not giving one fuck about the RPG that hit its side.  Even fucking Sponge Bob managed to get that shit right, albeit on an blimp.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 26, 2015)

*Ummm...fuck the chopper.*

What does it take to bring down a Russian soldier?!?


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 26, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *Ummm...fuck the chopper.*
> 
> What does it take to bring down a Russian soldier?!?



GI Joe.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 26, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *Ummm...fuck the chopper.*
> 
> What does it take to bring down a Russian soldier?!?



fucker has one hard head....   You could hear the sergeant say... Dumbass, how did you get shot in the face, this is gonna fucking hurt like a bitch, don't fucking whine, idiot...  Where's the fucking stapler form my desk, we need it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 26, 2015)

x SF med said:


> fucker has one hard head.... You could hear the sergeant say... Dumbass, how did you get shot in the face, this is gonna fucking hurt like a bitch, don't fucking whine, idiot... Where's the fucking stapler form my desk, we need it.



Are you are being sarcastic or is that is a true translation?

The only thing missing was having someone pour vodka on the wound.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 26, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Are you are being sarcastic or is that is a true translation?
> 
> The only thing missing was having someone pour vodka on the wound.



Broski....  my Russian is not anywhere near that good....  and how often am I NOT sarcastic in situations like this?  :wall:

Friggin Marines....    :blkeye:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 26, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Broski....  my Russian is not anywhere near that good....  and how often am I NOT sarcastic in situations like this?  :wall:
> 
> Friggin Marines....    :blkeye:



Huh, I guess I just figured you couldn't possibly be witty enough to come up with that on your own, and as old as you are , were likely forced to learn broken Russian back when they were the most likely threat. :-"


----------



## CQB (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 27, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Huh, I guess I just figured you couldn't possibly be witty enough to come up with that on your own, and as old as you are , were likely forced to learn broken Russian back when they were the most likely threat. :-"



1917?


----------

